# Reguläre Ausdrücke



## rafi97 (24. Jan 2018)

Hey Leute 
das ist nicht wirklich eine HA sondern ein Übungsblatt bei dem ich die Lösung nicht verstehe und mir auch keine bücher oder forenbeiträge weiterhelfen :/

aufgabenstellung: Listen Sie alle Textteile (mit Angabe der Zeile) auf, die durch die folgenden regulären Ausdrücke gefunden werden: (text ist nicht unbedingt wichtig)

c) (\w){3,}[aceiou]{2,}   Lösung:  Z. 11 beschei 

aber würde nicht besche oder eschei auch gehen ?

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Robat (24. Jan 2018)

"eschei" würde auch gehen.
"besche" allerdings nicht, da es nicht mit min. 2 Buchstaben aus [aceiou] endet.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jan 2018)

rafi97 hat gesagt.:


> besche


endet nicht auf min 2 aus [aceiou], ist deshalb kein Treffer



rafi97 hat gesagt.:


> eschei


Ja, allerdings ist der Quantor {3,} greedy, und versucht daher möglichst viele zu treffen, deshalb wir stattdessen das längere "beschei" gefunden


----------



## rafi97 (24. Jan 2018)

ahh ich hab gedacht 2x der selbe würde auch gehen.. vielen dank


----------



## mrBrown (24. Jan 2018)

rafi97 hat gesagt.:


> ahh ich hab gedacht 2x der selbe würde auch gehen.. vielen dank


Es gibt doch nirgends zwei mal den selben?


----------

